# Spouse and children



## juma (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi -
I just got my work permit sent from Dubai however in the work permit it states that no none is accompanying me. I had made it clear and sent th photocopy of my wife's passport to the PR person in Dubai. We are Canadian citizens, will this have an impact on my wife getting the necessary residence visa once we land in Dubai? This work permit is issued for 30 days and my understanding is that it will be converted to a residence visa once I land.
Should I be worried about the fact that it says no one is accompanying me?
Thanks


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Your wife cannot get residency until after you have yours. You will have to be her sponsor. Not sure if anybody else can shed more light, though.


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

juma said:


> Hi -
> I just got my work permit sent from Dubai however in the work permit it states that no none is accompanying me. I had made it clear and sent th photocopy of my wife's passport to the PR person in Dubai. We are Canadian citizens, will this have an impact on my wife getting the necessary residence visa once we land in Dubai? This work permit is issued for 30 days and my understanding is that it will be converted to a residence visa once I land.
> Should I be worried about the fact that it says no one is accompanying me?
> Thanks


That's normal. Normally you need to apply for your family visa's unless the company has agreed to get a visa for them. Being Canadian, all of you can enter together since your family will be given visa on arrival. The Company Pro will process your residence and based on that you can get residency for your family. All this can be done without any need for your family to leave the county.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I agree with qwerty, it's usual...


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

Seems normal to me, that's how it worked with my family.

If you drink, I'd recommend by applying for an alcohol license once you get all your residency paperwork. It normally takes 6 to 8 weeks or more to get the license, and for some people, that's a long time!


----------



## ahmad_quran (Jun 27, 2008)

agree with qwert97..dont worry, just show up in the airport with the family and then you all enter uae. after that u will follow up on things from here and would be easier with the support of ur HR and company PRO


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

6-8 weeks for your booze ticket?????

Mine took nowhere near that, and that was with submitting the application during ramadan


----------



## juma (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone, this certainly helps. This is what I suspected as well but was not sure. My company has agreed to provide visa for my family and asked for photocopy of their passport as well, so it was a bit confusing when I got the work permit.

Thanks again!


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

i was thinking that too when i saw my husbands visa, but sure enough, i am now a resident.


----------

